

Which colleges help grads snare top salaries? - 001sky
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/which-colleges-help-grads-snare-top-salaries-2012-09-25-121034742

======
moistgorilla
Georgia Tech student here. One thing I would like to point out is that
although the education given by Georgia Tech is excellent, I think that the
real reason graduates make so much money is because of the Coop/internship
program and the international studies program. It was why I chose to come here
in the first place. I don't know the exact statistic but I believe more than
50% of students in Georgia Tech do a coop. In my major (Industrial
Engineering), 70% of students do some sort of study abroad or work abroad.

Students that do coops usually get hired by the companies they coop for and
they are usually hired at a position higher than entry level. This I believe
explains the higher starting salary.

------
dsolomon
Citing Payscale? That's somewhere between desperate and useless.

